# The Revolution - 1 Year Anniversary coming up



## CatMandoo

Anyone have any thoughts on what will be going on Jan 25th 2012? 

I was quite surprised that yesterdays demo's in Tahrir and other major cities ended peacefully. Not sure to whose credit that should go, but at least no one was killed or injured this time.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I know of one women who is having an elective caeser on the 25th


----------



## charleen

they moved up all mid year exams in Cairo only so that the kids will be on mid year vacation during the anniversary. They don't want all the kiddies in school as they are all scared of bad stuff happening. My daughter (7) will finish January 5th.


----------



## GM1

my sons are in a private university, their last (mid year) exam will be on the 22nd of January.


----------



## skumar1975

well the protests in Cairo will continue till the elections get over- these are organised protests and lack some credible support.


----------



## CatMandoo

It's less than 3 weeks away, and it's as if nothing at all has changed in this country.

I wonder if there will start to be a build up (tents) in Tahrir again?


----------



## CatMandoo

http://english.ahram.org.eg/~/NewsC...ctivists-demand-swift-power-transfer,-br.aspx


Activists also issued recommendations on how to mobilise the masses in advance of the planned Tahrir Square demonstration on 25 January.* “This is a now-or-never situation,” said one young revolutionary who spoke to those in attendance. “We should all be ready to die.”*


----------



## CatMandoo

The 25th is just days away. Anyone feeling a little apprehensive about how things will transpire? Personally, I am nervous that some people might attempt to break down the prisons like last time. Mainly because of all the new political prisoners being held.

I read yesterday, they were going to try to block off Tahrir again today. Anyone in that area or heard if anything is going on?


----------



## canuck2010

I noticed there are more secret police patrolling around Maadi in the past few days. Lots of helicopters showing their presence as well. Looks like the military is trying their best to put on a good show of force.


----------



## CatMandoo

I was reading the other day, about how SCAF was preparing for this event. They said they had more teargas, some other substance, a dye, that would take 6 months to wash off.??? What's this all about and how would they use it? Also, that they would be armed with live ammunition, but with orders to only shoot at feet, if neccessay, yeah right!


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> The 25th is just days away. Anyone feeling a little apprehensive about how things will transpire? Personally, I am nervous that some people might attempt to break down the prisons like last time. Mainly because of all the new political prisoners being held.
> 
> I read yesterday, they were going to try to block off Tahrir again today. Anyone in that area or heard if anything is going on?


I passed the museum and everything is as normal.


----------



## aykalam

CatMandoo said:


> I was reading the other day, about how SCAF was preparing for this event. They said they had more teargas, some other substance, a dye, that would take 6 months to wash off.??? What's this all about and how would they use it? Also, that they would be armed with live ammunition, but with orders to only shoot at feet, if neccessay, yeah right!


I guess what you are referring to is a dye that's mixed with the water, in the water cannons

Riot tactics: upgrading the water cannon (Wired UK)


----------



## MaidenScotland

SCAF would never admit to using live ammunition.. after all they always say they are there to protect the Egyptian people and would never shoot an Egyptian


----------



## CatMandoo

CAIRO: A human rights organization reported on Saturday that the country’s military junta and ministry of information has called on state television to ensure no coverage of any upcoming protest on January 25 – the one-year anniversary of when mass protests began, which ousted for the former regime.

The Arabic Network for Human Rights Information (ANHRI) denounced the military’s blatant censorship of what had been commonplace during the era of former President Hosni Mubarak.

Political movements in the country have called for large demonstrations on January 25 to demand the end of military rule over Egypt.

ANHRI reported that staff of Egyptian Television protested the censorship, demonstrating in front of the state TV building on Friday against the demands made by Minister General Ahmed Anis.

The ministry did say broadcasts should focus on the pro-military demonstrations scheduled to take place in the Abbasseya neighborhood of Cairo.

“We are greatly concerned over the prior intentions of the media officials to repeat the same very scenario of the last year deceiving the public opinion and blacking out Tahrir protests as well as the violations that might be committed against the protesters there,” said a statement from ANHRI.

“Especially that the officials who were responsible for misleading public opinion last year have not been held accountable yet, a fact that might encourage Maspero’s present management to commit similar breaches,” ANHRI said.


----------



## CatMandoo

The Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) on Sunday said it will grant a “25 January 2011 Medal” to those killed or injured during the 25 January revolution and to those who have participated in military service since then.

The SCAF also said it will give government jobs to all those injured during the revolution.

In a message on its official Facebook page on Tuesday night, the SCAF said “25 January has become a holiday because it embodies a people’s greatness and a nation’s nobility.” It went on to say that 25 January has become a day “for this generation and future generations to remember, with pride and gratitude, the sacrifices of a group of Egypt's best young people, who faced brutal oppression with their bare chests and whose pure blood was shed in Egypt’s squares and fields to achieve freedom and dignity.”

The message described members of the armed forces as having “protected the revolution with courage and dedication throughout the year.” It praised them for having done “their best, day and night, to protect their country’s security during this difficult period,” and for having “sacrificed their lives to secure the people’s resources and the nation's gains.”

“In the name of the great Egyptian people, we offer these brave heroes a tribute of appreciation and gratitude and we grant them the 25 January medal to wear on their chests to show their pride in this great revolution and their commitment to completing its objectives,” the SCAF said.

The message was part of the SCAF’s celebrations ahead of the first anniversary of the 25 January revolution, and was preceded by the pardon of 1,955 people detained by the military, including blogger Michael Nabil.

A number of activists and revolutionary movements have called for a mass protest in Cairo's Tahrir Square on Wednesday 25 January, and in all major squares nationwide, to pressure the SCAF into handing over power to civilians. The SCAF has said it will not leave before the end of June.

On Saturday, the welfare fund for the revolution's victims and their families announced that it will offer compensation to the families before the anniversary.



**** ******* ******


----------



## Lanason

I really hope that *nothing kicks off* - that's the last thing Egypt, Egyptians and the rest of us need.

If anything happens it will be front page news around the world and will damage an already hurting economy.


----------



## CatMandoo

Lanason said:


> I really hope that *nothing kicks off* - that's the last thing Egypt, Egyptians and the rest of us need.
> 
> If anything happens it will be front page news around the world and will damage an already hurting economy.


I think we all hope the same thing Lanason. 

I will never forget how scary last year was. 

You know, I just looked back on this forum, to that time period, and it's strange that you guys never discussed this here. I couldn't find a single thread discussing the Revolution.:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> I think we all hope the same thing Lanason.
> 
> I will never forget how scary last year was.
> 
> You know, I just looked back on this forum, to that time period, and it's strange that you guys never discussed this here. I couldn't find a single thread discussing the Revolution.:confused2:




We done nothing but discuss it... Horus even got told off for coming on a twittering on about his love life, I think I deleted his post saying, people are dying in the streets here and you come on to try and make light of it.
At one time when we had no internet access I used to phone my daughter in Spain and she updated my facebook to let people know what was happening and Jo a mod on here would then repost my comments on the forum. So that posters families could see what was happening. 
I got burned my tear gas.. 

I live right beside the 6th October bridge so was giving reports and photos... I was Kate Addi.

Maiden


----------



## Maireadhoey

Lanason said:


> I really hope that *nothing kicks off* - that's the last thing Egypt, Egyptians and the rest of us need.
> 
> If anything happens it will be front page news around the world and will damage an already hurting economy.


Fingers crossed it all goes off smoothly. A lot of expat workers have been given Thursday of too and told to clear out to Ain Sokna or somewhere similar for the weekend. We are being paid salary today just in case it gets messy. 

Topping up the store cupboard again is my job for the day


----------



## hhaddad

CatMandoo said:


> I think we all hope the same thing Lanason.
> 
> I will never forget how scary last year was.
> 
> You know, I just looked back on this forum, to that time period, and it's strange that you guys never discussed this here. I couldn't find a single thread discussing the Revolution.:confused2:


We were all reporting until they pulled the plug ,but we had to be careful what we said. I also got a gut full of tear gas also on my balcony as I am also about 10 minutes walk from Tahrir.. Most of us were here the whole time and if they had left they were still reporting,I think you should check again before you criticise.


----------



## MaidenScotland

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/69032-unrest.html


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> We were all reporting until they pulled the plug ,but we had to be careful what we said. I also got a gut full of tear gas also on my balcony as I am also about 10 minutes walk from Tahrir.. Most of us were here the whole time and if they had left they were still reporting,I think you should check again before you criticise.




And of course we couldn't always find out what was happening other than looking out the window.


----------



## txlstewart

CatMandoo said:


> I think we all hope the same thing Lanason.
> 
> I will never forget how scary last year was.
> 
> You know, I just looked back on this forum, to that time period, and it's strange that you guys never discussed this here. I couldn't find a single thread discussing the Revolution.:confused2:


I relied on the posts of others to update what was happening downtown. Maiden's posts were invaluable to me!


----------



## CatMandoo

hhaddad said:


> We were all reporting until they pulled the plug ,but we had to be careful what we said. I also got a gut full of tear gas also on my balcony as I am also about 10 minutes walk from Tahrir.. Most of us were here the whole time and if they had left they were still reporting,I think you should check again before you criticise.


This was just a mere observation hhaddad, NOT a criticism. I clicked on page 101 on the page boxes below, and then looked at that time period. If you look at page 102 which covers posts made between Jan 21st and Feb 4th, you will see exactly what I mean. As for the post link Maiden added, it isnt even there.


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> This was just a mere observation hhaddad, NOT a criticism. I clicked on page 101 on the page boxes below, and then looked at that time period. If you look at page 102 which covers posts made between Jan 21st and Feb 4th, you will see exactly what I mean. As for the post link Maiden added, it isnt even there.




ahh I can see it but perhaps they were removed as we were still being monitored.

I recall one of the mods asking in our private room is it ok to leave the posts as it may result in the forum being blocked, the owner of the forum said.. Leave them as peoples lives are being affected and they are using the forum to try and get information out/in and that is more important than the chance that the forum might be blocked.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just reading.. the internet went off on the 27th and I read my post on Feb saying.. we seem to be back on line..


----------



## CatMandoo

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh I can see it but perhaps they were removed as we were still being monitored.
> 
> I recall one of the mods asking in our private room is it ok to leave the posts as it may result in the forum being blocked, the owner of the forum said.. Leave them as peoples lives are being affected and they are using the forum to try and get information out/in and that is more important than the chance that the forum might be blocked.


Check my post again Maiden I edited it...LOL...I was looking late last night, and again today after only a few sips of coffee and no sleep last night...sorry, really was not criticising, just thought it very strange not to see anything here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Thats ok... the posts are quite subdued as we had to be careful with our words.
My photographs could have identified exactly where I live.

I actually left on the 5th Feb and went to Jeddah for a couple of weeks.


----------



## aykalam

From AMAY:

"Seven airlines canceled flights to Cairo on Monday out of fear that violence will take place during celebrations for the anniversary of the 25 January revolution, Cairo airport sources said.

The number of passengers on most airplanes declined, the sources said.

Airport authorities tightened security measures at the arrival and departure halls and imposed procedures to check people waiting for passengers to arrive.

Authorities also set up checkpoints on roads leading to airport buildings.

Egyptian authorities worry rioting could take place on the anniversary of the beginning of the revolution on Wednesday.

Political groups such as the April 6 Youth Movement previously announced that they will protest in Tahrir Square against the ruling military council.

Other groups, such as the Muslim Brotherhood and the Salafis, announced they will go to the square for celebration, not protest"


----------



## CatMandoo

Soooooo Looking back at how things went last year, would anyone do anything differently? 

Those of you who left the country, was it a waste of time and money? If anything bad starts to happen again, will you leave this time?


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> Soooooo Looking back at how things went last year, would anyone do anything differently?
> 
> Those of you who left the country, was it a waste of time and money? If anything bad starts to happen again, will you leave this time?




I don't think I would have done anything differently other than this time I will make sure my camera battery is fully charged.. I missed loads of photo opportunities. 
Yes if things kick off again and I am affected as I was last time, tear gas in my apartment then I will leave.
No not a waste of time or money for me.. I actually had quite a nice time in Jeddah and it was sale time in the shops so I need to buy 3 extra suitcases.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Thats ok... the posts are quite subdued as we had to be careful with our words.
> My photographs could have identified exactly where I live.
> 
> I actually left on the 5th Feb and went to Jeddah for a couple of weeks.


Jeddah :O


----------



## Sonrisa

NO I wouldn't have done anyting differently. I stayed in Cairo and would do so again unless it becomes too dangerous.


----------



## aykalam

I myself would not do anything differently but I do hope that if things get out of hand the EU embassies pull their finger and do things differently from last year.


----------



## CatMandoo

aykalam said:


> I myself would not do anything differently but I do hope that if things get out of hand the EU embassies pull their finger and do things differently from last year.


Add the American Embassy to that list. Totally useless~


----------



## aykalam

CatMandoo said:


> Add the American Embassy to that list. Totally useless~


OK then, Western embassies


----------



## MaidenScotland

The Philippine embassy was brilliant... any Fillipina that wanted to go home was given a free flight and they did not have to have their passport all they had to do was put their name on the list that they wanted to be evacuated


----------



## CatMandoo

Generals have also planned a celebration that will take place in a stadium outside Cairo’s downtown, far from Tahrir Square, during which time military leaders who were part some of the largest clashes during the 18-day uprising will be awarded medals alongside victims and family members.

“I wonder how they are going to give the alleged perpetrators medals, while at the same time giving them to the victims,” said Ziad Tawab, deputy director of the Cairo Institute for Human Rights Studies. “This is one funny irony,” he said.

SCAF issues pre-25 Jan concessions, activists shrug | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


How totally demoralizing and what a slap in the face to every family that lost loved ones.  I can't believe that anyone would even attend that except for military.


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> Generals have also planned a celebration that will take place in a stadium outside Cairo’s downtown, far from Tahrir Square, during which time military leaders who were part some of the largest clashes during the 18-day uprising will be awarded medals alongside victims and family members.
> 
> “I wonder how they are going to give the alleged perpetrators medals, while at the same time giving them to the victims,” said Ziad Tawab, deputy director of the Cairo Institute for Human Rights Studies. “This is one funny irony,” he said.
> 
> SCAF issues pre-25 Jan concessions, activists shrug | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt
> 
> 
> How totally demoralizing and what a slap in the face to every family that lost loved ones.  I can't believe that anyone would even attend that except for military.





don't they just love medals.. they will. remind you of Idi Amin by the time they have finished


----------



## aykalam

CatMandoo said:


> Generals have also planned a celebration that will take place in a stadium outside Cairo’s downtown, far from Tahrir Square, during which time military leaders who were part some of the largest clashes during the 18-day uprising will be awarded medals alongside victims and family members.
> 
> “I wonder how they are going to give the alleged perpetrators medals, while at the same time giving them to the victims,” said Ziad Tawab, deputy director of the Cairo Institute for Human Rights Studies. “This is one funny irony,” he said.
> 
> SCAF issues pre-25 Jan concessions, activists shrug | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt
> 
> 
> How totally demoralizing and what a slap in the face to every family that lost loved ones.  I can't believe that anyone would even attend that except for military.


Army are adding insult to injury, literally


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> The Philippine embassy was brilliant... any Fillipina that wanted to go home was given a free flight and they did not have to have their passport all they had to do was put their name on the list that they wanted to be evacuated


 The first secretary at the South African Embassy was quick to point out we are on our own. I knew that...would have been nice if they proved me wrong.


----------



## CatMandoo

Sorting and looking through my favorite hashtags to see what's going on. Some activity planned for Alex, marches from different areas in the city. People supposedly lined up at ATM's, police handing out flags on street corners.

Our Man Friday was out and about this morning and said army tanks have reappeared as last year.


----------



## CatMandoo

Sinai Bedouins are erecting their own tent in Tahrir for representation. 

It seems that the one main demand which all "somewhat" agree on is the transfer of power immediately. I just don't see that happening. So what then, on the 26th the army comes in and tears all the tents down and disperses all crowds? I just don't see the same unity as last year. So many different factions with their own agendas.


----------



## ArabianNights

I spoke to my bowabs wife just now and she said that last year, everything was normal in my area and only certain places in Alexandria like Sidr Bishr, Mahatat Ramla, Semouha etc had some problems, but everything was normal. She said that everything would be normal here tomorrow too - so no need to stock up on food etc When I mentioned this to her, about stocking up food, she laughed. Currently, around where I live, everything is normal.... no mention of the revolution at all. Though I think the neighbourhood I live in is pro-Brotherhood, maybe that has something to do with it. Although I personally do not think the Brotherhood is, people in my area are quite religious and not in that obviously fake way either.


----------



## expatagogo

I wish I knew what "obviously fake" looked like.


----------



## ArabianNights

expatagogo said:


> I wish I knew what "obviously fake" looked like.


Obviously fake me to me.... I guess. Its hard to describe. I am sure when you see another American, even before they speak, you would know they are American. Its kinda like that with me, I can know notice the 'fake' ones from the 'real'


----------



## CatMandoo

Activists have established multiple starting points from which scheduled marches will set out to Cairo’s Tahrir Square on the occasion of the first anniversary of Egypt’s January 25 Revolution on Wednesday. The day is expected to witness dozens of separate demonstrations, in which participants plan to hold up pictures of slain activists, Egyptian flags and lists of outstanding revolutionary demands.

A map provided by the 55 revolutionary movements involved in the planned demonstrations shows at least 12 meeting points in the capital alone. Several marches are expected to converge at different points before continuing on to central Cairo’s flashpoint square.

According to the map, demonstrators will gather at 1:30pm at the Mostafa Mahmoud Mosque in the Mohandeseen district and the Estekama Mosque in Giza Square. At 2:00pm, demonstrators are expected to gather at Al-Fath Mosque in Ramses Square, the Ghamra metro station, Shubra Square and Sayida Zeinab Square.

Earlier gatherings have also been planned for 11am in the Khatem Al-Morsaleen Mosque in Omraniya; the Talebiya metro station in Feisal; the Salam Mosque in the Haram district; and the Al-Monieb metro station. All four demonstrations will then merge with the Giza demonstration before moving on to Tahrir Square.

Other demonstrations are expected to materialise in Al-Basha Square in Manial and Amr Ibn Al-Aas Mosque in Old Cairo at 11am; another is expected to begin at Al-Fath Mosque in Maadi at 10:00am, which will merge with the Sayida Zeinab demonstration at 2:00pm. All marches are eventually expected to merge at Al-Galaa Bridge at 4pm, where they will observe several minutes of silence to commemorate those killed in the revolution before continuing on to Tahrir Square.

A number of Egyptian doctors, meanwhile, are planning to march from the medical faculty at Ain Shams University at 10am. The march will coincide with the forty-day anniversary (arbaeen) of the death of medical student Alaa Abd El-Hady, who was killed in December in Tahrir Square during clashes between protesters and security forces.

Medical students from Cairo University will set out from Kasr Al-Ainy medical hospital at 11:00am, from which they will go directly to Tahrir Square. Students from Zamalek’s Fine Arts Faculty, meanwhile, will begin their march at 10:00am. A Tahrir-bound demonstration is also planned from Azhar Mosque following dawn prayers.

The April 6 youth movement has also announced several starting points outside the capital. In Alexandria, a demonstration is planned following mid-day prayers in front of the Sharq Al-Madina Mosque and the Two Saints Church in Sidi Bishr. Other governorates in which demonstrations are planned include Beni Soueif, Port Said, Kafr Al-Sheikh, Minya, Damietta, Mahala, Mansoura and Suez.

While all movements involved are calling for the same meeting points, some complain that the demonstrations’ exact objectives remain unclear. Since most revolutionary movements will be protesting military rule, major political groups – such as the Muslim Brotherhood and Salafist Nour Party – will confine themselves to Tahrir Square.

Activist Ahmed Bahgat of the Lotus Revolution youth movement, one of the 55 groups calling for demonstrations on Wednesday, says the problem with tomorrow’s planned event is the lack of clear demands. Bahgat believes that, while last year’s January 25 uprising featured clear demands for Mubarak’s ouster, this year’s protests will highlight a multiplicity of grievances.

“If we all unite again under slogans to ‘topple the regime,’ people won’t respond because they don’t see that the old regime remains intact,” said Bahgat. “The new parliament has also contributed to the idea that the regime has changed. Even though everyone wants an end to military rule, there’s no consensus as to what the immediate solution should be.”

As the Muslim Brotherhood and the Nour Party have chosen to adhere to the ruling Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF)’s proposed timeline for the handover of power and distance themselves from the anti-SCAF movement, many activists are demanding an immediate transfer of executive authority.

Several initiatives have been tabled to this end, but no agreement has yet been reached among revolutionary groups. Some activists are calling for an immediate handover of power to parliament, while others demand the formation of a “national salvation” government. Still others have called for earlier-than-scheduled presidential elections.

Despite these diverse initiatives, others assert that the aim of Wednesday’s demonstrations is clear. Ahmed Maher, founding member of the April 6 youth movement, says that, although some will be celebrating, many others will be calling for the continuation of the revolution.

Maher believes there is agreement on the need for a civilian chief executive. According to Maher, the elected parliament should choose whether the military should hand over authority to an interim president or a transitional government. “Celebrations will end Wednesday evening, but the protest will continue and will turn into a sit-in to demand the handover of power,” he said.

Two major sit-ins have already been staged in past months to demand the transfer of power to a civilian body. The first was held in the last three weeks of July; another was held in November. Both sit-ins where triggered by violent clashes between protesters and security forces. Activists charge that the SCAF is mishandling the transitional period, protecting the interests of the former regime, and using oppressive, Mubarak-era policing methods. 

Unlike the earlier sit-ins that erupted spontaneously following clashes, Wednesday’s demonstrations have been extensively planned. Activists have been manufacturing masks bearing the faces of slain protesters to wear during the event; screened video footage of recent military abuses; created maps for the scheduled demonstrations; and flooded social media venues with calls for a “second revolution.”

The military, meanwhile, has sent out messages warning of a plot to promote chaos on the occasion of the revolution’s first anniversary, urging the public to vacate Tahrir Square by the end of the day. The Muslim Brotherhood, for its part, has called on Egyptians to show patience and exercise restraint until a new president can be freely elected in June.http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsContent/1/114/32570/Egypt/-January-Revolution-continues/Jan--anniversary-demos-All-roads-lead-to-Tahrir.aspx


----------



## MaidenScotland

It is pouring with rain and I bet SCAF is keeping it's fingers crossed it rains tomorrow.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> It is pouring with rain and I bet SCAF is keeping it's fingers crossed it rains tomorrow.


it won't 

Cairo Afternoon Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Al Qahirah Egypt


----------



## CatMandoo

Watching all the live cameras of different cities and it appears that so far things are very peaceful. Can't help but wonder how long it will last? hmmm The crowds are huge!


----------



## CatMandoo

The first report I have read of attempts at violence....



Attempt to burn down police station in Assiut 



Attempt to burn down police station in Assiut | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## Musical

I have just returned from Tahrir Square, where I spent the day with my son, his girlfriend and some Egyptian friends. It was very crowded - over one million people according to estimates, and completely peaceful. No sign of any police or military in the vicinity. When we arrived, we were asked to show ID by a line of goodnatured men at the approach road to the square, then asked politely if we were willing to be patted down for weapons, which we agreed to. This was done respectfully and professionally, with my son's girlfriend being given a cursor pat-down by a slightly embarrassed lady in a hijab. I was extremely impressed by the peaceful atmosphere and co-operation, politeness and mutual respect shown by all in the square and surrounding streets. A true example of 'people power' that the west does not seem to have evolved to, in my wide experience of crowds in Europe and the USA.


----------



## CatMandoo

Musical said:


> I have just returned from Tahrir Square, where I spent the day with my son, his girlfriend and some Egyptian friends. It was very crowded - over one million people according to estimates, and completely peaceful. No sign of any police or military in the vicinity. When we arrived, we were asked to show ID by a line of goodnatured men at the approach road to the square, then asked politely if we were willing to be patted down for weapons, which we agreed to. This was done respectfully and professionally, with my son's girlfriend being given a cursor pat-down by a slightly embarrassed lady in a hijab. I was extremely impressed by the peaceful atmosphere and co-operation, politeness and mutual respect shown by all in the square and surrounding streets. A true example of 'people power' that the west does not seem to have evolved to, in my wide experience of crowds in Europe and the USA.


I had read that the demonstrators would continue with a sit in till their demands are met. Did you notice lots of tents like last year? It's hard to tell from tv the way cameras are positioned.


----------



## CatMandoo

Tweeters are reporting over 3 million on Alex Corniche!!! Hard to believe! Anyone in Alex been out and around to confirm?


----------



## ArabianNights

Where? I am out and about right now (stuffing my face ) and the city is dead quiet! Its only gone half 8 and the place is almost empty. Even the buses are seats in them - a rare occurance  although I am happy, since I am at a restaurant that I usually would not be able to go into cause of the smoking and they do not have a non smoking area. There is no one here to smoke, so im happy


----------



## CatMandoo

ArabianNights said:


> Where? I am out and about right now (stuffing my face ) and the city is dead quiet! Its only gone half 8 and the place is almost empty. Even the buses are seats in them - a rare occurance  although I am happy, since I am at a restaurant that I usually would not be able to go into cause of the smoking and they do not have a non smoking area. There is no one here to smoke, so im happy


What area are you in AN? I'm watching live tv of Alex and it shows huge crowds...maybe you are just on the wrong side of the city  Or right side as you seem to be enjoying peace and quiet and smoke free


----------



## MaidenScotland

today


----------



## CatMandoo

Can't even describe the utter rage and disgust I feel after reading this...



CAIRO: A foreign woman was stripped and sexually assaulted on Wednesday evening in Egypt’s iconic Tahrir Square, one eyewitness said on Twitter and another confirmed in an email to Bikyamasr.com.

The woman, who’s identity has not been revealed, was taken away in an ambulance after being assaulted for 10 minutes. Her husband reportedly was unable to intervene and witnessed the incident.

“I saw the woman and then dozens of men surrounded her and started grabbing her, when she screamed for help some people came, but they were hit in the face,” wrote one witness.

What happened next was “appalling,” said the trusted witness, who asked for anonymity. “The men just started tearing at her clothes and grabbing her body all over. When she fought back, they pushed her. It was chaos.”

There were unconfirmed reports that the men “violated” her with their hands.

The nationality of the woman is unknown at the current time.

Throughout the day, sexual harassment towards women has been increasing and more and more reports of women being grabbed and groped began being reported.
Foreign woman stripped of clothes, assaulted, in Egypt’s Tahrir Square - Bikya Masr


----------



## MaidenScotland

What can one say about it?

Am I surprised? No

Shocked yes.


----------



## Musical

CatMandoo said:


> I had read that the demonstrators would continue with a sit in till their demands are met. Did you notice lots of tents like last year? It's hard to tell from tv the way cameras are positioned.


Yes, all my Egyptian friends are planning to return tonight and sleep in the square.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> What area are you in AN? I'm watching live tv of Alex and it shows huge crowds...maybe you are just on the wrong side of the city  Or right side as you seem to be enjoying peace and quiet and smoke free


Well, I was in a restaurant near San Stefano and I live in Miami


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> What can one say about it?
> 
> Am I surprised? No
> 
> Shocked yes.


Reports from Bikyamasr should be treated with caution the owner of the site is in America and his technical is an American who lives on a houseboat at Kit KAT .They seem to take any news they receive from unknowns as serious and they sesationalise this. I'm not against them but again their news should be treated with caution. Also their site is a big money earner for them.


----------



## Musical

hhaddad said:


> Reports from Bikyamasr should be treated with caution the owner of the site is in America and his technical is an American who lives on a houseboat at Kit KAT .They seem to take any news they receive from unknowns as serious and they sesationalise this. I'm not against them but again their news should be treated with caution. Also their site is a big money earner for them.


Completely agree. I would trust their reporting even less than I trust the Daily Mail or Fox 'News"...

Still, bigots will believe what they want to believe, which is why sensationalist media make so much money, in my opinion.


----------



## expatagogo

hhaddad said:


> Reports from Bikyamasr should be treated with caution the owner of the site is in America and his technical is an American who lives on a houseboat at Kit KAT .They seem to take any news they receive from unknowns as serious and they sesationalise this. I'm not against them but again their news should be treated with caution. Also their site is a big money earner for them.


Agreed.

This is the "news" site that reports a previous "news" story was hogwash, yet leaves the bogus news story online.

It's a rag.


----------



## CatMandoo

Thanks for the "heads up" on that site, I will take anything I read there with a grain of salt from now on. I never did see any other reports of this on any of the other news sights, so I hope for the sake of all, that this was just a fabrication. (though it is horrendous that someone would make up a story like that)


----------



## Musical

CatMandoo said:


> Thanks for the "heads up" on that site, I will take anything I read there with a grain of salt from now on. I never did see any other reports of this on any of the other news sights, so I hope for the sake of all, that this was just a fabrication. (though it is horrendous that someone would make up a story like that)


Unfortunately,the "gutter press" is true to it's name - possibly it's only brush with the truth, too!


----------



## aykalam

Perhaps the above article is sensationalised news but there were numerous reports of sexual harassment in and around Tahrir on Wednesday night. 

This mobile captured video does seem authentic

‫?????? ?????? ??????‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## ASAMY

aykalam said:


> Perhaps the above article is sensationalised news but there were numerous reports of sexual harassment in and around Tahrir on Wednesday night.
> 
> This mobile captured video does seem authentic
> 
> ‫?????? ?????? ??????‬‎ - YouTube


It is good that people were able to get her out. You can't expect all people in Tahrir to be well mannered

Actually I can hear people in the video saying, get her out of here. Shame on you get her out of here


----------



## MaidenScotland

This isn't sexual frustration to grab at a women.. it is just total disrespect for females and shows that these men think women are nothing,


----------



## aykalam

ASAMY said:


> It is good that people were able to get her out. You can't expect all people in Tahrir to be well mannered
> 
> Actually I can hear people in the video saying, get her out of here. Shame on you get her out of here


It is not a matter of manners, the way you put it is like they were just being rude to her 

I can also hear people saying "shame on you", and I can see some guys trying to shelter her. This does not excuse the criminal behaviour of the others.


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> This isn't sexual frustration to grab at a women.. it is just total disrespect for females and shows that these men think women are nothing,


Women are toys to be played with and nothing more.


----------



## CatMandoo

When I watched this video, I got the distinct impression that the woman was a foreigner.

Please don't misunderstand what I am about to say. I do not condone any type of harrassment, Period!

BUT....I think all of us foreigners have been warned repeatedly to stay away from these areas, especially during PLANNED protests. Why have we been warned? For exactly the reason, that we just witnessed in this video.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes she was foreign.. so an easy target but for all we know she may have Egyptian citizenship and wanted to celebrate.
I actually wanted to go down to the square but my Egyptian boy wasn't around and no one would I have gone down on my own.

The simple truth is there is a terrible mindset in this region, not just Egypt that women are here solely for men to do what they want.

And yet we will get someone come on here and say it's not that bad here because I personally have not been subjected to it, trouble is they probably don't know what the person who passes her in the street is saying.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I met an old friend last night and offered her a lift home.. she lives in the kitkat area and has done so for many years, she is a confident person who speaks good arabic and if friendly to all

New Years eve a crowd of young kids surrounded her to talk.. they then snatched her handbag.
Thursday night she was sexually assaulted when walking to her house at 9.30pm she tells me she was very lucky as a the tea seller chased him off. This happened on Nile St Agouza.. the same street but much further along, the same street my waiter got held up outside the mosque.

It seems to be that if you are a women you are fair game regardless of where you are.


----------

